# man, this is cool



## MMilitiaR (Jan 29, 2006)

look what  made, illprobably print around a 100, and posyt 25 at my school, a few at some bulletin bords at my school, and the rest at ecery telephone pole i can until i run out(in which case ill go buy mor ink and print another 100, and repeat, and yeah, im in high school, so it probably sounds like something a junior would do)
you guys shouldint a few and post them whenever its convienent for you, it couldnt hurt


----------



## MMilitiaR (Jan 29, 2006)

damn, i suck at spelling, LOL.


----------

